

BitcoinBuilder.com earned 587btc - sillysaurus3
https://bitcoinbuilder.com/trades.php

======
sillysaurus3
I thought it was interesting that a programmer with foresight could make
~$235k in a matter of a few days due to the mtgox problems.

Their total volume was 29385 BTC of which they earned 2%, which is 587 BTC.

